# Eternal Light - A Requiem by Howard Goodall



## QuietGuy

I just discovered this today! It was written in 2008.

I'm not particularly religious at all, but I liked this work very much.

Here's the Lacrymosa: 




Enjoy!


----------



## CypressWillow

I enjoyed it very much, now going on to listen to the rest of Eternal Light. I wasn't aware of this piece before your post, so thanks for this.

I enjoyed Goodall's piece on The Beatles, as part of his series on "20th Century Greats" and also knew of him for his gorgeous setting of the 23rd Psalm (which was used as the theme for "Vicar of Dibley.')


----------



## Beet131

We sang the "Eternal Light" by Goodall in my wife's choir a couple of years ago. My very favorite movements are the "Recordare: Drop, Drop Slow Tears" - (exquisite soprano solo) & the "In Paradisum, Lux Aeterna." I used to love watching "The Vicar of Dibley!" Hilarous! I always made sure to listen to the opening "The Lord is My Shepherd."


----------



## Pugg

Beet131 said:


> We sang the "Eternal Light" by Goodall in my wife's choir a couple of years ago. My very favorite movements are the "Recordare: Drop, Drop Slow Tears" - (exquisite soprano solo) & the "In Paradisum, Lux Aeterna." I used to love watching "The Vicar of Dibley!" Hilarous! I always made sure to listen to the opening "The Lord is My Shepherd."


For some reason participating is always much more exiting then just listening, is't it?


----------



## Beet131

Pugg said:


> For some reason participating is always much more exiting then just listening, is't it?


So true, Pugg! One really understands, feels and appreciates the music so much more when you are engaged in the performance.


----------

